# Second dive video 2/20/12



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Second dive video 2/20/12


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

That was funny. Brings back memories. I have done the NO fin thing before. Also, moving anchors into no hang-up zones can be exhausting at times.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Enjoyed the hell out of that......... Beatles too!*

*61, fished offshore for 40yrs. East Coast and the gulf. Always had sinus trouble, never could handle the depths. Had a friend that dove commercially, also ran charters and head boat. Occasionally I would run the boat when his dive partner could not make it. Sadly, he was always pushing his limits. The second time he got the bends............ he didn't make it. He died at 42.*
*
Always wondered what his view was from down there. He had been diving since he was a kid. Once, in 1982, when I was with him, he came up and asked for more loads for the power head. Also, said "get the hoist ready". Ten minutes later, he came up with Moby Dick..............a 260lb Jew Fish.

Can I send ya a private message?
*


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Captdroot said:


> *61, fished offshore for 40yrs. East Coast and the gulf. Always had sinus trouble, never could handle the depths. Had a friend that dove commercially, also ran charters and head boat. Occasionally I would run the boat when his dive partner could not make it. Sadly, he was always pushing his limits. The second time he got the bends............ he didn't make it. He died at 42.*
> *
> Always wondered what his view was from down there. He had been diving since he was a kid. Once, in 1982, when I was with him, he came up and asked for more loads for the power head. Also, said "get the hoist ready". Ten minutes later, he came up with Moby Dick..............a 260lb Jew Fish.
> 
> ...


Sure, you can PM me anytime.

Suck about your friend, sorry to hear that. Sounds like he was prolly old school and set in his ways. Good training is important in this hobby. I tend to dive fairly conservatively and I don't like taking chances that will leave my 3 little boys without a father and a story like you have told. I could be safer and I intend on making some investments that will make me feel better. Thanks for your input!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.

I know we all take chances but leaving my buddy down there(Visa Versa) would scare me a little, never know what could go wrong.:001_unsure:


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

I would make fun of you, but I've done the no fin thing before as well!!!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Done the no fins thing before. It seems to happen to the best of us. Probably won't be the last time either.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

coolbluestreak said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I know we all take chances but leaving my buddy down there(Visa Versa) would scare me a little, never know what could go wrong.:001_unsure:


I hear ya. I know it is bad practice. Most of the time we just hit one or two fish and and bail out together. This was a relatively shallow dive and he is an air hog. Sometimes we do that. No doubt though, not good practice.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Cajun Spearit said:


> I would make fun of you, but I've done the no fin thing before as well!!!


Nothing like a little self defamation! It was a learning experience. Embarassment is a good teacher. That was my first time, hopefully the last, good thing we had someone onboard, could have been a worse.


----------



## A-saltweapon (Apr 25, 2012)

im not sure how experienced you are and i hate to give suggestions to people that might have more experience than myself but in your video you moved the anchor. Ive done it manually a few times and it will wear your out!!! Have you ever tried an anchor bouy?? 

All it is:
Bouy
Stainless Steel Ring

Put the ring on the anchor line at the surface, attach your bouy to your ring and drive the boat forward. It works everytime and we have dove and left anchors in much much worse (hung up) locations. It helps in not having to move the anchor during a dive which can be dangerous, you burn a lot of air when youre actually doing manual labor on the bottom.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice video Dave !!!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

What site is that? If it's private, I understand.


----------

